# First batch ready for heat treatment



## stereo.pete (Sep 27, 2014)

Well, my first batch of knives is ready for heat treatment. This is my first batch since the construction of the new shop (granted there's more to do with the shop) and I will be sending them out to Peter's. I have 3 pairing/petty knifes, 2 hunters and a camp knife. All blades were done in O1 tool steel with the 2 hunters and camp knife being 1/8" stock and the petty's being 1/16th stock.


----------



## ShaggySean (Sep 27, 2014)

Looking good the new shop must be fun as hell


----------



## marc4pt0 (Sep 27, 2014)

I want a new shop. Or an old shop for that matter.
So I can do cool things like this in it!


----------



## Bill13 (Sep 27, 2014)

Pete,

Those look nice. Here's hoping your shop is heated as winter will soon be here.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 27, 2014)

Just wait till you grind on that O1 post HT.


----------



## stereo.pete (Sep 28, 2014)

Dave Martell said:


> Just wait till you grind on that O1 post HT.



LOL, I think I know what you mean already. I've work hardened a few pieces already from the grinder, which prevented me from using a file to clean up some areas. I guess that's a caveat of using O1, at least from what I hear. I just ordered a sheet of 52100, so we'll see how that fairs versus the O1.


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 14, 2014)

Fresh from Peter's Heat Treat hardened to 59-60Rc Time to turn the "knife shaped objects" into knives!


----------



## Jpox (Nov 30, 2014)

Are those blades mono steel O1? They look very nice...


----------



## stereo.pete (Nov 30, 2014)

Yep, they are all mono steel O1, thanks.


----------



## malexthekid (Nov 30, 2014)

What did you user to heat treat
them?


----------



## RRLOVER (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice.....A knifemaker near me!


----------



## Bill13 (Dec 1, 2014)

Mario,

Nice to see you back!:threadjacked:


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 1, 2014)

malexthekid said:


> What did you user to heat treat
> them?



I used a professional heat treatment company called Peter's.


----------

